# افكار لعرض رساله يعقوب ..  asmicheal



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2013)

*

افكار لعرض رساله يعقوب ..  asmicheal



​*







​

رسالة يعقوب

الإصحاح الاول

1: 1 يعقوب عبد الله و الرب يسوع المسيح يهدي السلام الى الاثني عشر سبطا الذين في الشتات

1: 2 احسبوه كل فرح يا اخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة

1: 3 عالمين ان امتحان ايمانكم ينشئ صبرا

1: 4 و اما الصبر فليكن له عمل تام لكي تكونوا تامين و كاملين غير ناقصين في شيء

1: 5 و انما ان كان احدكم تعوزه حكمة فليطلب من الله الذي يعطي الجميع بسخاء و لا يعير فسيعطى له

1: 6 و لكن ليطلب بايمان غير مرتاب البتة لان المرتاب يشبه موجا من البحر تخبطه الريح و تدفعه

1: 7 فلا يظن ذلك الانسان انه ينال شيئا من عند الرب

1: 8 رجل ذو رايين هو متقلقل في جميع طرقه

1: 9 و ليفتخر الاخ المتضع بارتفاعه

1: 10 و اما الغني فباتضاعه لانه كزهر العشب يزول

1: 11 لان الشمس اشرقت بالحر فيبست العشب فسقط زهره و فني جمال منظره هكذا يذبل الغني ايضا في طرقه

1: 12 طوبى للرجل الذي يحتمل التجربة لانه اذا تزكى ينال اكليل الحياة الذي وعد به الرب للذين يحبونه

1: 13 لا يقل احد اذا جرب اني اجرب من قبل الله لان الله غير مجرب بالشرور و هو لا يجرب احدا

1: 14 و لكن كل واحد يجرب اذا انجذب و انخدع من شهوته

1: 15 ثم الشهوة اذا حبلت تلد خطية و الخطية اذا كملت تنتج موتا

1: 16 لا تضلوا يا اخوتي الاحباء

1: 17 كل عطية صالحة و كل موهبة تامة هي من فوق نازلة من عند ابي الانوار الذي ليس عنده تغيير و لا ظل دوران

1: 18 شاء فولدنا بكلمة الحق لكي نكون باكورة من خلائقه

1: 19 اذا يا اخوتي الاحباء ليكن كل انسان مسرعا في الاستماع مبطئا في التكلم مبطئا في الغضب

1: 20 لان غضب الانسان لا يصنع بر الله

1: 21 لذلك اطرحوا كل نجاسة و كثرة شر فاقبلوا بوداعة الكلمة المغروسة القادرة ان تخلص نفوسكم

1: 22 و لكن كونوا عاملين بالكلمة لا سامعين فقط خادعين نفوسكم

1: 23 لانه ان كان احد سامعا للكلمة و ليس عاملا فذاك يشبه رجلا ناظرا وجه خلقته في مراة

1: 24 فانه نظر ذاته و مضى و للوقت نسي ما هو

1: 25 و لكن من اطلع على الناموس الكامل ناموس الحرية و ثبت و صار ليس سامعا ناسيا بل عاملا بالكلمة فهذا يكون مغبوطا في عمله

1: 26 ان كان احد فيكم يظن انه دين و ليس يلجم لسانه بل يخدع قلبه فديانة هذا باطلة

1: 27 الديانة الطاهرة النقية عند الله الاب هي هذه افتقاد اليتامى و الارامل في ضيقتهم و حفظ الانسان نفسه بلا دنس من العالم



الإصحاح الثانى

2: 1 يا اخوتي لا يكن لكم ايمان ربنا يسوع المسيح رب المجد في المحاباة

2: 2 فانه ان دخل الى مجمعكم رجل بخواتم ذهب في لباس بهي و دخل ايضا فقير بلباس وسخ

2: 3 فنظرتم الى اللابس اللباس البهي و قلتم له اجلس انت هنا حسنا و قلتم للفقير قف انت هناك او اجلس هنا تحت موطئ قدمي

2: 4 فهل لا ترتابون في انفسكم و تصيرون قضاة افكار شريرة

2: 5 اسمعوا يا اخوتي الاحباء اما اختار الله فقراء هذا العالم اغنياء في الايمان و ورثة الملكوت الذي وعد به الذين يحبونه

2: 6 و اما انتم فاهنتم الفقير اليس الاغنياء يتسلطون عليكم و هم يجرونكم الى المحاكم

2: 7 اما هم يجدفون على الاسم الحسن الذي دعي به عليكم

2: 8 فان كنتم تكملون الناموس الملوكي حسب الكتاب تحب قريبك كنفسك فحسنا تفعلون

2: 9 و لكن ان كنتم تحابون تفعلون خطية موبخين من الناموس كمتعدين

2: 10 لان من حفظ كل الناموس و انما عثر في واحدة فقد صار مجرما في الكل

2: 11 لان الذي قال لا تزن قال ايضا لا تقتل فان لم تزن و لكن قتلت فقد صرت متعديا الناموس

2: 12 هكذا تكلموا و هكذا افعلوا كعتيدين ان تحاكموا بناموس الحرية

2: 13 لان الحكم هو بلا رحمة لمن لم يعمل رحمة و الرحمة تفتخر على الحكم

2: 14 ما المنفعة يا اخوتي ان قال احد ان له ايمانا و لكن ليس له اعمال هل يقدر الايمان ان يخلصه

2: 15 ان كان اخ و اخت عريانين و معتازين للقوت اليومي

2: 16 فقال لهما احدكم امضيا بسلام استدفئا و اشبعا و لكن لم تعطوهما حاجات الجسد فما المنفعة

2: 17 هكذا الايمان ايضا ان لم يكن له اعمال ميت في ذاته

2: 18 لكن يقول قائل انت لك ايمان و انا لي اعمال ارني ايمانك بدون اعمالك و انا اريك باعمالي ايماني

2: 19 انت تؤمن ان الله واحد حسنا تفعل و الشياطين يؤمنون و يقشعرون

2: 20 و لكن هل تريد ان تعلم ايها الانسان الباطل ان الايمان بدون اعمال ميت

2: 21 الم يتبرر ابراهيم ابونا بالاعمال اذ قدم اسحاق ابنه على المذبح

2: 22 فترى ان الايمان عمل مع اعماله و بالاعمال اكمل الايمان

2: 23 و تم الكتاب القائل فامن ابراهيم بالله فحسب له برا و دعي خليل الله

2: 24 ترون اذا انه بالاعمال يتبرر الانسان لا بالايمان وحده

2: 25 كذلك راحاب الزانية ايضا اما تبررت بالاعمال اذ قبلت الرسل و اخرجتهم في طريق اخر

2: 26 لانه كما ان الجسد بدون روح ميت هكذا الايمان ايضا بدون اعمال ميت



الإصحاح الثالث

3: 1 لا تكونوا معلمين كثيرين يا اخوتي عالمين اننا ناخذ دينونة اعظم

3: 2 لاننا في اشياء كثيرة نعثر جميعنا ان كان احد لا يعثر في الكلام فذاك رجل كامل قادر ان يلجم كل الجسد ايضا

3: 3 هوذا الخيل نضع اللجم في افواهها لكي تطاوعنا فندير جسمها كله

3: 4 هوذا السفن ايضا و هي عظيمة بهذا المقدار و تسوقها رياح عاصفة تديرها دفة صغيرة جدا الى حيثما شاء قصد المدير

3: 5 هكذا اللسان ايضا هو عضو صغير و يفتخر متعظما هوذا نار قليلة اي وقود تحرق

3: 6 فاللسان نار عالم الاثم هكذا جعل في اعضائنا اللسان الذي يدنس الجسم كله و يضرم دائرة الكون و يضرم من جهنم

3: 7 لان كل طبع للوحوش و الطيور و الزحافات و البحريات يذلل و قد تذلل للطبع البشري

3: 8 و اما اللسان فلا يستطيع احد من الناس ان يذلله هو شر لا يضبط مملو سما مميتا

3: 9 به نبارك الله الاب و به نلعن الناس الذين قد تكونوا على شبه الله

3: 10 من الفم الواحد تخرج بركة و لعنة لا يصلح يا اخوتي ان تكون هذه الامور هكذا

3: 11 العل ينبوعا ينبع من نفس عين واحدة العذب و المر

3: 12 هل تقدر يا اخوتي تينة ان تصنع زيتونا او كرمة تينا و لا كذلك ينبوع يصنع ماء مالحا و عذبا

3: 13 من هو حكيم و عالم بينكم فلير اعماله بالتصرف الحسن في وداعة الحكمة

3: 14 و لكن ان كان لكم غيرة مرة و تحزب في قلوبكم فلا تفتخروا و تكذبوا على الحق

3: 15 ليست هذه الحكمة نازلة من فوق بل هي ارضية نفسانية شيطانية

3: 16 لانه حيث الغيرة و التحزب هناك التشويش و كل امر رديء

3: 17 و اما الحكمة التي من فوق فهي اولا طاهرة ثم مسالمة مترفقة مذعنة مملوة رحمة و اثمارا صالحة عديمة الريب و الرياء

3: 18 و ثمر البر يزرع في السلام من الذين يفعلون السلام



الإصحاح الرابع

4: 1 من اين الحروب و الخصومات بينكم اليست من هنا من لذاتكم المحاربة في اعضائكم

4: 2 تشتهون و لستم تمتلكون تقتلون و تحسدون و لستم تقدرون ان تنالوا تخاصمون و تحاربون و لستم تمتلكون لانكم لا تطلبون

4: 3 تطلبون و لستم تاخذون لانكم تطلبون رديا لكي تنفقوا في لذاتكم

4: 4 ايها الزناة و الزواني اما تعلمون ان محبة العالم عداوة لله فمن اراد ان يكون محبا للعالم فقد صار عدوا لله

4: 5 ام تظنون ان الكتاب يقول باطلا الروح الذي حل فينا يشتاق الى الحسد

4: 6 و لكنه يعطي نعمة اعظم لذلك يقول يقاوم الله المستكبرين و اما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة

4: 7 فاخضعوا لله قاوموا ابليس فيهرب منكم

4: 8 اقتربوا الى الله فيقترب اليكم نقوا ايديكم ايها الخطاة و طهروا قلوبكم يا ذوي الرايين

4: 9 اكتئبوا و نوحوا و ابكوا ليتحول ضحككم الى نوح و فرحكم الى غم

4: 10 اتضعوا قدام الرب فيرفعكم

4: 11 لا يذم بعضكم بعضا ايها الاخوة الذي يذم اخاه و يدين اخاه يذم الناموس و يدين الناموس و ان كنت تدين الناموس فلست عاملا بالناموس بل ديانا له

4: 12 واحد هو واضع الناموس القادر ان يخلص و يهلك فمن انت يا من تدين غيرك

4: 13 هلم الان ايها القائلون نذهب اليوم او غدا الى هذه المدينة او تلك و هناك نصرف سنة واحدة و نتجر و نربح

4: 14 انتم الذين لا تعرفون امر الغد لانه ما هي حياتكم انها بخار يظهر قليلا ثم يضمحل

4: 15 عوض ان تقولوا ان شاء الرب و عشنا نفعل هذا او ذاك

4: 16 و اما الان فانكم تفتخرون في تعظمكم كل افتخار مثل هذا رديء

4: 17 فمن يعرف ان يعمل حسنا و لا يعمل فذلك خطية له



الإصحاح الخامس

5: 1 هلم الان ايها الاغنياء ابكوا مولولين على شقاوتكم القادمة

5: 2 غناكم قد تهرا و ثيابكم قد اكلها العث

5: 3 ذهبكم و فضتكم قد صدئا و صداهما يكون شهادة عليكم و ياكل لحومكم كنار قد كنزتم في الايام الاخيرة

5: 4 هوذا اجرة الفعلة الذين حصدوا حقولكم المبخوسة منكم تصرخ و صياح الحصادين قد دخل الى اذني رب الجنود

5: 5 قد ترفهتم على الارض و تنعمتم و ربيتم قلوبكم كما في يوم الذبح

5: 6 حكمتم على البار قتلتموه لا يقاومكم

5: 7 فتانوا ايها الاخوة الى مجيء الرب هوذا الفلاح ينتظر ثمر الارض الثمين متانيا عليه حتى ينال المطر المبكر و المتاخر

5: 8 فتانوا انتم و ثبتوا قلوبكم لان مجيء الرب قد اقترب

5: 9 لا يئن بعضكم على بعض ايها الاخوة لئلا تدانوا هوذا الديان واقف قدام الباب

5: 10 خذوا يا اخوتي مثالا لاحتمال المشقات و الاناة الانبياء الذين تكلموا باسم الرب

5: 11 ها نحن نطوب الصابرين قد سمعتم بصبر ايوب و رايتم عاقبة الرب لان الرب كثير الرحمة و رؤوف

5: 12 و لكن قبل كل شيء يا اخوتي لا تحلفوا لا بالسماء و لا بالارض و لا بقسم اخر بل لتكن نعمكم نعم و لاكم لا لئلا تقعوا تحت دينونة

5: 13 اعلى احد بينكم مشقات فليصل امسرور احد فليرتل

5: 14 امريض احد بينكم فليدع شيوخ الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه و يدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب

5: 15 و صلاة الايمان تشفي المريض و الرب يقيمه و ان كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له

5: 16 اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات و صلوا بعضكم لاجل بعض لكي تشفوا طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا في فعلها

5: 17 كان ايليا انسانا تحت الالام مثلنا و صلى صلاة ان لا تمطر فلم تمطر على الارض ثلاث سنين و ستة اشهر

5: 18 ثم صلى ايضا فاعطت السماء مطرا و اخرجت الارض ثمرها

5: 19 ايها الاخوة ان ضل احد بينكم عن الحق فرده احد

5: 20 فليعلم ان من رد خاطئا عن ضلال طريقه يخلص نفسا من الموت و يستر كثرة من الخطايا




*
يتببببببببببببببببببببببع



=*​


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2013)

بالنسبه للمقدمه  والمعلومات التاريخيه يمكن سرده فى نقاط  
وعلبه بها ورق 
بكل ورقه سؤال 
يسحب المخدوم ورقه ويجيب
يمكن قسم الفصل لمجموعتين  كمسابقه بينهم بالدرجات 

-----------
المقدمه والمعلومات التاريخيه فى نقاط 
- هي أولى الرسائل الشاملة الجامعة الثلاث الموجهة إلى الكنيسة كلها، لا على جماعة مفردة من المسيحيين


-كتبت هذه الرسالة بين سنة 50- 60 وهي تنطوي على حكم ونصائح أدبية للسلوك المسيحي


-لمواضيع الرئيسية في هذه الرسالة فهي:

1- الصبر عند المصائب وفائدة التجارب والعمل بالكلمة (ص 1).

2- الإيمان الحي يظهر في أعمال المحبة (ص 2).

3- وجوب ضبط اللسان وتوثيق عرى السلام (ص 3).

4- التحذير من خدمة الله والمال في آن واحد وأهمية الصلاة (ص 4 و5).

5- يعقوب أبو أو أخ يهوذا الرسول (لو 6: 16 واع 1: 13). ولسنا نعرف أكثر من ذلك عنه.




- قصه يعقوب الرسول نفسها .. اسئله عليها 

اسم عبري معناه "يعقب"، "يمسك العقب"، "يحِل محل" وهو:

القديس يعقوب الرسول: "أخو الرب" (مت 27: 56 ومر 6: 3). كان رأس الكنيسة في أورشليم في العصر الرسولي (اع 12: 17 و15: 13 و21: 18 وغل 2: 9 و12). ذكر مرتين في الإنجيل (مت 12: 55 ومر 6: 3). وكان يلقب بـ"البار" بسبب شِدّة غيرتهُ على الشريعة. وكان موقفه من المسيح في حياته على الأرض كموقف أخوته، فلم يؤمن به (مت 12: 46-50 ومر 3: 31-35 ولو 8: 19-21 ويو 7: 3-5). وقد تضاربت الأقوال في حقيقة نسبة هؤلاء الأخوة إليه: فمن قائل أنهم أبناء يوسف من زوجة كانت له قبل مريم، ومن قائل أنهم أولاد أخت لمريم. أو أولاد أخ يوسف، وهؤلاء في عرف اليهود وفي لغتهم يحسبون أخوة. ومن قائل إنهم أخوة يسوع من يوسف ومن مريم، وبعد "ولادة ابنها البكر" استنادًا إلى بعض الأقوال، كالقول: "لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر". والقول "ابنها البكر" الخ. وهذه البدعة الأخيرة من ابتداع البروتستانت.

ولسنا نعلم بالضبط متى وكيف تغير يعقوب واهتدى وصار "عبدًا للمسيح" (اع 1: 14 ويع 1: 1). ويعقوب اقتيد إلى الإيمان بظهور خاص ظهره له المسيح بعد قيامته (1 كو 15: 7). وكانت ليعقوب مكانة مرموقة في أورشليم عندما زارها بولس للمرة الأولى بعد اهتدائه سنة 37، فذكره مع بطرس (غل 1: 19). وكان رئيس المجمع الرسولي، وأزال الانشقاق بين المتنصرين من اليهود والأمم (اع ص 15 وغل ص 3). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في صفحات قاموس وتفاسير الكتاب المقدس الأخرى). فكان بذلك وسيطًا بين النظام القديم والنظام الجديد. ولازم التقاليد اليهودية وخدمة الهيكل طالما كان له رجاء بإدخال الأمة اليهودية بأسرها إلى ديانة المسيح. ولكن المتطرفين من اليهود حكموا عليه وقتلوه رجمًا. وكان ذلك على ما يرجح حوالي سنة 62 مسيحية.

ويعقوب هذا هو كاتب الرسالة المكتوبة باسمه في العهد الجديد، وحاول أحدهم نسب كتابًا مؤلفًا في القرن الثاني إليه باسم "إنجيل يعقوب"، وهو من الكتب الأبوكريفية المنحولة.



* يُكتَب خطأ: ياعقوب، يقعوب، يعقفوب، يعفوب، يعقول.





استشهاد القديس يعقوب الرسول (10 أمشير)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس يعقوب الرسول ابن حلفا. وذلك انه بعدما نادي بالبشري في بلاد كثيرة عاد إلى أورشليم، ودخل هيكل اليهود، وكرز بالإنجيل جهارا، وبالإيمان بالسيد المسيح وقيامة الأموات. فاختطفه اليهود وأتوا به إلى اكلوديوس نائب ملك رومية وقالوا له إن هذا يبشر بملك أخر غير قيصر، فأمر إن يرجم بالحجارة فرجموه حتى تنيح بسلام فاخذ قوم من المؤمنين جسده ودفنوه بجانب الهيكل. صلاته تكون معنا آمين.




المصادر 
تفسير ابونا تادرس ملطى 
السنكسار
موقع سان تكلا 





=





*
 يتببببببببببببببببببببع 







=*​


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2013)

*
الاصحاح الاول 
​*​








       
*
(الإيمان والتجارب)




*​المعلومات الاجابه تقال بالاول  ثم 
قسموا الفصل لجروبين او اكتر محاور الاسئله 

+لمن ارسلت الرساله : "يعقوب عبد الله والرب يسوع المسيح،

يهدي السلام إلى الاثني عشر سبطا الذين في الشتات

+كيف نحتمل التجربة؟
أولًا: باقتناء الحكمة السماوية
ثانيًا: باقتناء التواضع
ثالثًا: إدراك زوال العالم        




+ الله غير مجرب بالشرور اثبتى ذلك (تطلع ايات بشواهد من الرساله )




+ موقفنا كأولاد لله

أولًا: الإسراع في الاستماع

ثانيًا: مبطئًا في التكلم

ثالثًا: "مبطئًا في الغضب،

رابعًا: مقتلعًا بذار الشر، غارسًا بذار كلمة الله

خامسًا: "ملجمًا لسانه"

سادسًا: يرحم إخوته


سابعًا: "وحفظ الإنسان نفسه بلا دنس من العالم   







=


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2013)

فكره تانيه لعرض الاصحاح الاول 


============
الاسئله والاجابات بشواهد هما يكملوها 
وتوزيع  الورق   عليهم 
وتقسيمهم  لمجموعتين مين الاسرع بالاجابه


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2013)

*
الأصحاح الثاني


(الإيمان والأعمال)

​*



1. الإيمان والمحاباة بين العابدين

أ. تمييز الغني بالقول له "اجلس أنت هنا حسنًا"
ب. احتقار الفقير بأمره بالوقوف أو الجلوس عند أقدام الغني


أولًا: تضاد الله المهتم بالفقراء


4- 5.

ثانيًا: الأغنياء أكثرهم يثيرون مشاكل


6- 7.

ثالثًا: تملق الأغنياء يكسر الوصية


8-11.

رابعًا: احتقار الفقراء يفقدنا الرحمة




2. الاتكال على الإيمان بدون الأعمال


14.

أولًا: مثالان لإيمان ميت


15- 18.

1. إن كان أخ وأخت عريانين ومعتازين للقوت اليومي
2. أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد حسنًا تفعل


ثانيًا: مثالان لإيمان حي بالأعمال


20- 24.

1. ولكن هل تريد أن تعلم أيها الإنسان الباطل 
2. كذلك راحاب الزانية أيضًا


ثالثًا: ضرورة تلازم الإيمان مع الأعمال


25.






=======================

نقرا بسرعه الاصحاح التانى 
و
ممكن هنا جروبات تمثيل 
وترك الفكر حر   للتعبير عن مواقف تدل على  مضمون الايات 



=


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2013)

*

الاصحاح الثالث
الإيمان واللسان*​


نقرا الاصحاح 
ونوزع على كل بنوته  رسمه لسان كبير 
على وجهها الاول 
-----------------------
يكتبوا الحكمه الارضيه 

 أرضيّة نفسانيّة شيطانيّة.
الحكمه السماويه 



 الحكمة الحقيقية
أ. طاهرة
ب. مسالمة
ج. مترفقة
د. مملوءة رحمة وأثمارًا صالحة
ز. عديمة الريب
س. عديمة الرياء




فى ظهر اللسان 
----------------------
اوعدى ربنا بوعد  تلزمى نفسك بيه  طول الاسبوع وتعلقيه امامك 
او

تدريب عام   للكل يكتبوه بايدهم ويلتزموا بيه طول الاسبوع 




=


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2013)

*
الاصحاح  الرابع 
الإيمان والشهوات*​


 خطورة الشهوات الأرضيّة على حياة المؤمنين
1. تفقدنا سلامنا الداخلي


1 - 3.

2. تفقدنا سلامنا مع الله


4 - 10.

كيف نخضع لله ونقاوم إبليس؟
أ. بالاقتراب منه: اقتربوا إلى الله فيقترب إليكم
ب. نقوا أيديكم أيها الخطاة
ج. وطهروا قلوبكم يا ذوي الرأيين
د. اتضعوا قدام الرب فيرفعكم







3. تفقدنا سلامنا مع الناس


11 - 13.

4. لا تهبنا شيئًا


14 - 17.





====================

فكره العرض
نوزع شكل كتاب مفتوح 
على صفحتين


صفحه تكتب عليها 
ملخص لما سبق   
واكتبى شواهد وهم يبحثوا ويضعوها 
الصفحه المقابله 

حلولهم المقترحه 
تنتهى بتدريب ملزم  طول الاسبوع يحاولوا فيه





=


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2013)

*

الاصحاح الخامس والاخير 
الإيمان والانشغال بالغنى

​*


+ الانشغال بالغنى

أ. الغنى غير باقٍ
ب. ينزع العدل والرحمة
ج. يدفع إلى حياة الترف والتنعم
د. يقاوم البر والأبرار


+ موقف المؤمنون من الأغنياء الظالمين   ..   7 - 11.



+عدم القسم




+. موقف المؤمن في كل الظروف:13 -20

أولا: في حالة الحزن 




ثانيًا: في حالة السرور




ثالثًا: في حالة المرض



رابعًا: في حالة انحراف أخ



============================

فكره العرض 
قسميهم جروبات 
اقرائى الاصحاح له 
اسئله هاتوا لى اجابتها  من الاصحاح




الجروب الادق والاسرع يكسب 




=


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2013)

*
بور بوينت لرساله يعقوب 

للتحميل​


*



http://minacenter.org/?p=15233

​



=


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2013)

*
ترنيمه لرساله يعقوب 

للتحميل 



​*


http://www.ava-athanasius.com/church-service/قسم-الاطفال/ترانيم-اطفال/category/44-resalt_ya3kob.html








=​


----------

